# Shakira Makeup Recs?



## xKiKix (Jul 16, 2009)

I love her makeup in this photo and I was hoping for some recs specifically on her lips. I think she's using carbon on her eyes but I could be wrong, could it also be satin taupe on her crease?

I'm open to ANY brands but I mostly use Mac and other brands found in Macy's or Sephora.

Thanks!


----------



## minni4bebe (Jul 16, 2009)

omg she is ooo damnhot, I would love to know the lip colors too!


----------



## DaniPhiSig (Jul 16, 2009)

This is a beautiful look for her!


----------

